# Triplets; Peanut, Butter & Jelly All Ready for Spring



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

So, just couldn't resist getting the kids all ready for spirng on such a nice sunny day in Bama. They sure had fun playing around in the yard. 

They were so adorable. Poor Butter wouldn't keep the bunny ears on. Which is totally understandable, right? :crazy::laugh:


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I put a smile on my face! Too cute!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

So cute, were a crazy bunch aren't we!!


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

Those are so precious! I love it!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jodi_berg said:


> So cute, were a crazy bunch aren't we!!


Yes, we are  thanks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

OMG that is so cute! You could start a little line of clothes.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is so sweet and they looked like they were into fashion show mode. lol. Love the pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh...how sweet are they?

That is absolutely precious.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I SHOULD start a clothing line, but then again not everyone is crazy like me. My companion thinks I have gone off the deep end and keeps trying to convince that they are goats, who is he kidding? I am NOT FALLING for that! LOL!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

!!!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL thats beyond cute!


----------

